# Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2012)

*Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## Research (9. Januar 2012)

*Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]*

Tolles Schnäppchen Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower - black Window

CSV bietet es fü 10€ weniger an. (Liegen in Berlin ca. 5km auseinander.) CSV Computer - Service & Vertrieb - Computer Notebooks Telekommunikation Kassen


----------



## derP4computer (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]*

Mit schlappen 9% bekommen die mich nicht als Kunden.


----------



## joel3214 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]*

Nichts dabei


----------



## Amigo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]*



> CSV bietet es fü 10€ weniger an. (Liegen in Berlin ca. 5km auseinander.) CSV Computer - Service & Vertrieb - Computer Notebooks Telekommunikation Kassen


Dass du die Window Version bei CK verlinkt hast ist dir aufgefallen? 
Die CSV nebenbei gar nicht führt und bei CK, im Gegensatz zur non-Window Verson von CSV, immer noch günstiger ist... 

9% sind doch mal ordentlich!


----------



## Research (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Caseking startet Best-of-2011-Aktion: 9 Prozent Rabatt auf Kühler, Gehäuse und SSD [Anzeige]*

Korrekt, sind im Preis identisch.

Mein Fehler.


----------

